# WAGO IP vergeben



## showmewhatUgot (2 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ich vercuhe gerade eine IP meiner WAGO 750-375 zu zuweisen. Leider klappt es nicht hat eventuell jemand einen Tipp für mich? Dazu nutze ich die WAGO Ethernet Setting Software. Wenn ich auf Lesen klicken, dann verucht die zu verbinden bricht dann, aber 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ab


----------



## KLM (2 Dezember 2021)

Moin, Du verwendest einen Profinet-Koppler. Den kann man mit Ethernet-Settings nicht konfigurieren, weil das ja kein Ethernet-Gerät ist. Die IP definiert der Master, Du definierst nur den Namen. Schau mal ins Handbuch vom 375, da gibt es ein extra Kapitel zur Adressvergabe.


----------



## showmewhatUgot (2 Dezember 2021)

KLM schrieb:


> Moin, Du verwendest einen Profinet-Koppler. Den kann man mit Ethernet-Settings nicht konfigurieren, weil das ja kein Ethernet-Gerät ist. Die IP definiert der Master, Du definierst nur den Namen. Schau mal ins Handbuch vom 375, da gibt es ein extra Kapitel zur Adressvergabe.


Was wäre/könnte denn der Master sein? Aber die andere Buskoppler, haben in der SPS eine IP


----------



## KLM (2 Dezember 2021)

Master kann nur eine der Siemens Steuerungen sein. Wenn andere Koppler, also Slaves, schon einen IP haben, dann hast Du schon einen Master im Netzwerk. Nochmals der Hinweis auf das Handbuch vom 375 für die Adressvergabe.


----------



## showmewhatUgot (2 Dezember 2021)

KLM schrieb:


> Master kann nur eine der Siemens Steuerungen sein. Wenn andere Koppler, also Slaves, schon einen IP haben, dann hast Du schon einen Master im Netzwerk. Nochmals der Hinweis auf das Handbuch vom 375 für die Adressvergabe.


ok, verstehe. d.h die IP vergebe ich über die SPS-Steuerung und die Gerätennummer "7" muss ich über die DIP SChalter am Koppler einstellen?


----------



## S-Core (2 Dezember 2021)

Schau dir bitte das Video an.






Wie KLM schon kommentiert hat erfolgt die Vergabe über die sogenannte Taufe (Namensvergabe)


----------



## showmewhatUgot (8 Dezember 2021)

GELÖST: die DIP-Schalter kann man in dem Fall vergessen, es geht anders. Feldbuskoppler über Patchkabel an das Netz anschließen, dann über Simatic Manager im HW-Fenster Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten dann durchsuchen dort erscheint der Koppler mit 0.0.0.0 dann den gleichen Namen wie in der HW Konfiguration vergeben und die IP zuweisen dann hat man die Verbindung. Mit den DIP-Schalter kann man lediglich den Namen vergeben der eigentlich irrelevant ist...


----------

